# elk22hunter reaches 2,222 posts! No gifts please



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ladies and Gents of the forum. It comes with mixed emotions as I reach my wonderful number of 2,222. I don't think that I have the time nor the desire to ever hit 22,222 and so with a tear in my one good eye, I feel that it's time to retire from the forum. I realize that most of you are wanting to send gifts. That is not necessary but if you do.....send things like cases of 22 bullets. A brand new 22-250 would be cool. A brand new 222 would be even cooler. Even if you sent me 22 snickers bars like every 22 days for the next 22 years. It doesn't have to be snickers bars as long as what ever you send, you do it with 22 in mind. Possibly on the 22nd of each month. 
May all of you 22 year olds have a great year. May those celebrating your 22nd anniversary enjoy that year more than ever. May every 22nd day in the month be phenomenal but most important, Every time that you see your clock at 2:22, may you think of me! :mrgreen: 

P.S. You really should take advantage of Carls Jr. when they offer "2" breakfast biscuit sandwiches at the price of 2 for $2.22!

Oh and I loved hunting Elk, Deer, Sheep, Buffalo, Moose, Goats and Antelope as well as ALL "Big Game" (so the mods wont remove it from the Big Game section) and sharing those stories with all of my "Blood Brothers".


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

After further review, we are going to need to re-instate one of your prior posts from years gone by. This will bring your total to 2223.  

So long 22. See you in the funny papers.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats! Hope you make 22,222 some day


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Salute! :O--O: 

In honor of this auspicious occasion, I will have 2 shots of Cuervo, 2 shots of Absolute, and follow that up with 22 nuggets of delicioso chicken!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

And only 2221 of those were broadhead advertisements/promotions! JK Scott.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

22 is my wifes birthday,and her lucky number.Dont leave us now,your just getting warm :O||:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How about a $22.22 special on broadheads?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> How about a $22.22 special on broadheads?


I like your style! :lol:


----------

